# [sabayon]X11 pour seul interface graphique

## Ronces

Bonjour à tous !

Mon premier message ici, j'ai (je pense) épluché le fofo à ce sujet, sans succès.

Et googlé un tas de truc, sans trouver de réponse qui convienne réellement à mon problème.

Voilà le topo :

Depuis hier, lorsque j'allume mon ordi (en single boot sur un sabayon), celui ci ne boot pas sur l'invite d'interface habituelle (où j'ai le choix entre une session gnome, fluxbox, player...), mais sur un shell.

J'ai cherché à lancer à partir de celui ci une session gnome ("gnome-session"), sans succès.

 *Quote:*   

> No protocol specified
> 
> ** (gnome-session-check-accelerated:7057): WARNING **: Could not open X display
> 
> (gnome-session-check-accelerated:7057): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: 
> ...

 

J'ai essayé avec fluxbox ("startfluxbox"), pas mieux.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Erreur: Couldn't connect to XServer passing null display
> 
> Erreur: Couldn't connect to XServer passing null display
> ...

 

startx fonctionne... Mais bon, x11 reste assez peu friendly.

Ce problème intervient après une mise à jour de mon sabayon et l'installation d'un logiciel (teamviewer pour ne pas le nommer)

Tout fonctionnait, j'ai éteint mon ordinateur, et ai été confronté à ce problème à l'allumage suivant.

Je n'ai aucune idée du problème (les fofos que j'ai consulté avec les codes d'erreurs renvoyés traitent essentiellement de problèmes en ssh), ni de la procédure à suivre pour en savoir plus / traiter la chose.

Merci d'avance !

----------

## xaviermiller

Bonjour,

C'est un Sabayon, que pouvons-nous faire ici ?

----------

## Ronces

Sabayon étant une distro Gentoo, j'imagine que vous pourriez m'aider à en tirer quelque chose.

Mais le fofo sabayon dédié est peut être plus opportun, j'en convient.

Sujet cloturable, si personne ne peut donc m'aider.

----------

## xaviermiller

OK, mais dans ce cas, donne-nous plus d'infos que "ça ne marche pas" : quelles mises à jour y a-t-il eu récemment ?

Et la sortie de

```
emerge --info
```

Quelle version de Gnome ? As-tu migré vers systemd ?

----------

## Ronces

J'ai détaillé autant que possible, à mon humble niveau, ce qui ne marchait pas : l'état initial, le problème rencontré, les messages d'erreurs que je reçois.

La mise à jour est une simple mise à jour système, proposée après un update, j'aurais du mal à t'en dire plus. 

Puis je consulter un historique de mes upgrade quelque part ?

J'utilise (utilisais :-< ) la version 3.8.0 de gnome.

Systemd n'évoque rien pour moi, alors j'imagine que la réponse est "non, je n'ai pas migré vers systemd"

voici la sortie d'emerge --info :

 *Quote:*   

> Portage 2.2.0_alpha188 (default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop, gcc-4.7.3, glibc-2.17, 3.9.0-server x86_64)
> 
> =================================================================
> 
> System uname: Linux-3.9.0-server-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i3-2328M_CPU_@_2.20GHz-with-gentoo-2.2
> ...

 

Pour moi, c'est du chinois (quoique le début, ça va), et je pèse mes mots.

Puisqu'on y est, et que j'aime bien apprendre, quelle est l'utilité de cette commande, et (dans les grandes lignes), comment interprete t on son résultat ?

Merci en tout cas de t'y intéresser.

----------

## xaviermiller

Hello,

Si tu veux vraiment qu'on t'aide, je te conseille de passer à Gentoo, de mettre les mains dans le cambouis et de lire le manuel : il t'expliquera les bases de ce que Sabayon te cache.

Ou alors, prends contact avec le support de Sabayon, je vois que leur Portage n'est en tous cas pas synchrone avec ce qu'on a chez Gentoo...

----------

## Ronces

ok, merci  :Smile: 

Sabayon est pour moi une étape vers gentoo, après ubuntu.

Il est temps d'aller en profondeur !

----------

## xaviermiller

Oui, je pense que le moment est venu  :Wink: 

----------

